# What is the people's choice winner?



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I think it's an award show that lets the general public vote on their favorites in various categories


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Golden Retriever Foundation Gala

Here's info.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

So, it is one of the top 20 winning goldens of the year?
But it seems like there is a winning top 20, plus the people's choice winner or are they the same?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I was there and I couldn't quite figure it out. We were able to vote for our favorite dogs on the list of 20. They also had several judges listed that would be making their selections. So I couldn't figure out if the judges determined the 20, then the public at the Gala voted. I still haven't found out who won the Gala. Last year I heard about who the winner was while I was still at national. This year I didn't. I think maybe I was too busy!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

The Judges pick the top 20 winner and then there is a people's choice award. The "real" winner is the judges.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't know who the top 20 winner was, but the people's choice was Jennifer Hoffmann and Whiskey (BIS MRBIS MBISS AM GCH Forever's All Jacked Up CGC SDHF)


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Top 20 winner was Will

Pedigree: MBISS Am GCH. Can CH. Kalm Sea's To Have and To Hold CGC


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks Kelli!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jennifer1 said:


> I don't know who the top 20 winner was, but the people's choice was Jennifer Hoffmann and Whiskey (BIS MRBIS MBISS AM GCH Forever's All Jacked Up CGC SDHF)


I saw that and was absolutely thrilled for Jennifer. I saw them win Breed at a show early last month and both of them stood out a mile from everyone else.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I was actually disappointed with the quality of dogs in the top 20 this year. I have also heard from quite a few people the same thing. Hopefully, next year will be better!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Megora said:


> I saw that and was absolutely thrilled for Jennifer. I saw them win Breed at a show early last month and both of them stood out a mile from everyone else.


I don't know Jennifer (or Candy), but Kenzie's dad is an Epic baby, so I was happy to see them win.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

kfayard said:


> Pedigree: MBISS Am GCH. Can CH. Kalm Sea's To Have and To Hold CGC


Is being bread with a few dames. I am hoping to be chosen as a future owner to one of the pups. Mountain Goldens, Golden Retrievers, Sparrowbush,  New York


----------

